# On Demand HD Quality Option



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

On Demand HD Quality Option was given to me yesterday for about 3 different shows downloaded I'm still downloading the same show but no longer getting the option. Can someon explain how it works.

The options were like Faster Download HD, High Quality HD and it was like episodes 6,7,8 of the showtimes series I was downloading I wasn't asked for the first 6 episodes.

Is this option permanent because I chose Faster Download but that's not what I always want and it has sinced stop asking.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

It is not a permanent selection. As far as I can tell, it is based on a basic connection speed test. If the DVR/remote server connection is detected to be fast enough to support streaming in "near HD" quality, and the servers have the capacity to do so, you will get the option. If the test shows a slower speed, or the servers are too busy, you won't get the choice. It may not be available for all titles, either.

We have a 75 Mbps downstream connection (on FiOS) and we don't *always* get the option, but we often do.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Diana C said:


> It is not a permanent selection. As far as I can tell, it is based on a basic connection speed test. If the DVR/remote server connection is detected to be fast enough to support streaming in "near HD" quality, and the servers have the capacity to do so, you will get the option. If the test shows a slower speed, or the servers are too busy, you won't get the choice. It may not be available for all titles, either.
> 
> We have a 75 Mbps downstream connection (on FiOS) and we don't *always* get the option, but we often do.


Thanks first time I've ever got that option and I have a measly in comparison 30mbps Comcast.


----------

